# Sato



## kilifila66 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just posting this because I have been blown away by this guys photography.  These are a couple of pictures done by a guy named Tokihiro Sato who uses mirrors, a flashlight, and rediculous exposure times to document where he has been and create some very interesting shots.  These photos belong totally to Sato, I just thought that some other photographers on here might like to see something out of the ordinary
















Hope you like it!


----------



## kilifila66 (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh come on, am I the only one that thinks this technique is cool?


----------



## LeadSister (Jul 27, 2005)

For me, the light effects in the water really distract from the overall picture in the first photo.   Just seems a bit overwhelming.  The overall picture is great through.  The 3rd photo is great, but not a fan of the 2nd one.  Not sure what that one is.

Pamela


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like them all. Neat techniques used and in the 2nd shot the structures look like they are electrified


----------

